# Club Intrawest and II



## Bill4728 (May 23, 2006)

I've been an owner at Club Intrawest for several years. Every time I try to add the whistler location to my II account I'm told that I can't until I'm ready to make a deposit?? 

So yesterday, I reserve a week and deposit it into II. But II still says that they can't add CI to my II account. They now say that I must get a separate II account thru CI (corporate account) that they say is free. I call CI and they say that only club members who got the CI/II accounts before 2002 can trade in II, and since I got my CI membership in 2002, I can't trade with II. 

So again I call II, and they say they over-ride their system and put the CI location on my II account (will not need a separate CI account) but aren't sure if CI will allow this. And to call back at the end of the week and see what happens. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## tashamen (May 24, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this, Bill, especially since I advised you to use that April CI week to trade into the NCV.  Since we bought CI before 2002 and became individual II members at that time, it didn't occur to me that you could no longer get an individual memerbship with them.  But it doesn't really surprise me if they have changed the rules  - and by "they" I mean either CI or II.

Someone on these boards did mention a while back that CI would not be part of II after 2007 (I think?) though I haven't heard that.  If so I will just go the route of the independents at that point.

If there is such a thing as a CI corporate II membership, be wary as it could be similar to the one through Extraordinary Escapes with RCI where you will not have direct access.  Hold out for the individual membership if you can get it.  (And you should also get an AC for your week.)


----------



## Bill4728 (May 26, 2006)

An update on the info above. 

Club Intrawest and II have agreed to let me deposit my April 2007 week. II is still not sure if CI will let II add the Whistler CI resort onto my current II account. We'll just have to wait and see. 

PS
I asked if the week qualified for an AC. The VC asked what that was. I then used the term Accommodation Certificate and he said "Oh Yea, like a bonus week for high demand weeks." then said "that according to his list it did not get an AC."


----------



## JillChang (May 27, 2006)

why don't you try independents like SFX?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 27, 2006)

The reason I want to use II is that there are so few resort in Whistler which use II. Therefore any whistler deposits into II, have much more trading power than a similar week deposited into SFX or RCI.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 2, 2006)

Good News!!

II verified my Club Intrawest ownership. And even though CI was saying I can't have a free corporate II membership, II was able to add the resort to my regular II account. 

So I can now use a floating whistler week to search for my exchange possiblities.


----------

